# Echo choice cab50 thermostat



## Jarhead1229 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi I recently purchased an echo choice cab50 to replace one of my old Jamestown stoves and I'm wondering if anyone knows what kind of options I have for thermostat upgrades I've noticed that most thermostats are low voltage 24v but my instruction manual says it is designed for a 12v thermostat??????


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

Any milivolt thermostat will work. The stove you have is made by Heatilator. 

There are lots of Honeywells, Lux's, Hunters, etc that will fit the bill. Also some remote options. Skytech makes a good t-stat (remote) The one thing to look for in a good unit, is a "Swing". An adjustable swing is very important with a Heatilator/Quadrafire stove.

Example : A standard stat may have a 1° swing (if set at 70°, it will kick on at 69° and shut off at 71°) But a good stat will have an adjustable swing up to 3°-4°… or if set at 70°, it will kick on at 68° and off at 72° / 2° swing. 

So choose wisely. A small swing will cause short cycles. And that is not good on the unit.


----------



## Jarhead1229 (Oct 11, 2012)

That's what I needed to know I was hoping it wasn't a millivolt t-stat there are so many neat t-stats available now days I was hoping to get one of those but oh well


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

All of those neat stats are what I am talking about.

The Lux 500, 1500 and Hunter 46800, 46600, 46400 just to name a few. Along with a Bunch of Honeywells. 

It can be a 12v stat. It will normally state on the back of the package. All Honeywells even state "Pellet stove". 

What stat are you looking at? Tell is and we will tell you whether is compatible


----------



## Jarhead1229 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I was looking at the nest learning stat


----------



## stayfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

Would love to hear about both products - CAB50 and Nest thermostat with a pellet stove...  Considering both products too


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Thinking of getting the ecochoice CAB50. How do you set it to run 24/7? I believe just hiking up the thermostat but wanted to be sure before I commit. Any info?


----------



## saladdin (Oct 23, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thinking of getting the ecochoice CAB50. How do you set it to run 24/7? I believe just hiking up the thermostat but wanted to be sure before I commit. Any info?


 
I have the cab50. If you want it to run nonstop just slide it to the highest setting on thermostat. I couldn't do that, it would feel like a preview to hell.


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 23, 2012)

How do you like your cab50?  Mine comes in this week.  Pellets stacked and ready to go.  I just want to heat the house then control it myself.  I've heard that having it cycle on and off is not good for the stove or any stove for that matter.  Even with a bigger swing thermostat.


----------



## slls (Oct 23, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> How do you like your cab50? Mine comes in this week. Pellets stacked and ready to go. I just want to heat the house then control it myself. I've heard that having it cycle on and off is not good for the stove or any stove for that matter. Even with a bigger swing thermostat.


 
Not if the stove is designed to cycle, Quads are. In dead of winter on really cold days, it will cycle maybe 20 times in 24 hr, do I worry, not one bit.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 23, 2012)

Run a large swing and the stove will cycle a lot less, if your worried about it.

When I just had the Quad, I ran 24/7 in the coldest months. I had the feed gate dialed in, according to the outside air temp. I would run it on Low and adjust the gate as necessary.

Now, I only use the Quad in the Shoulders and only use the stat. Even if we use it in the dead of Winter, it would only cycle maybe 6-8 times a day. But I run a 4° total swing (set at 70°, on at 68° and off at 72°). So the stove will run for a longer period, but will stay off longer also. The colder it gets, the less it cycles (only run on Lpw) because the heat loss is greater and the stove runs longer. Around 10° outside and it wont shut off. Under 10° outside amd I need to bump it up to Medium heat setting because Low cant keep up with the heat loss.

Many ways to run it. Some run only on High. So it gets the stat satisfied quickly. But I feel the air is only being warmed that way. Running on as Low a setting as you can, to slightly overcome the heat loss is way the comfort level is best. Again, many ways. Many opinions.

Either way, dont be afraid to let it cycle. And if your not gonna run 24/7, then watch how low you set the feed gate. It needs enough fuel to start uo every time. If your gonna run.on the stat, and NOT use High setting (overfire), then I would just open the gate 100%. I run Wide open on Low with the stat. Starts EVERY Time  .....



nikeseer said:


> How do you like your cab50?  Mine comes in this week.  Pellets stacked and ready to go.  I just want to heat the house then control it myself.  I've heard that having it cycle on and off is not good for the stove or any stove for that matter.  Even with a bigger swing thermostat.


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 23, 2012)

slls said:


> Not if the stove is designed to cycle, Quads are. In dead of winter on really cold days, it will cycle maybe 20 times in 24 hr, do I worry, not one bit.


   Now I know the Cab50 has the same components made by quadrafire.  Will this be ok to cycle?  What is the best reasonably priced thermostat that has a 4 degree swing?


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 23, 2012)

saladdin said:


> I have the cab50. If you want it to run nonstop just slide it to the highest setting on thermostat. I couldn't do that, it would feel like a preview to hell.


  Do you have yours cycling and how often?


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 23, 2012)

Also do you see a difference in your electric bill with cycling versus no cycling (24/7)?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 23, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Now I know the Cab50 has the same components made by quadrafire.  Will this be ok to cycle?  What is the best reasonably priced thermostat that has a 4 degree swing?



A SkyTech remote T-sta will set you back around $150 (plus or minus depending on model). But they have up to a 6° total (3° each way from set point). I have one and love it.

Set it for 73° and it will go from 70° to 76°… Will reduce the # of cycles greatly. I prefer the 4°, but still use the 6° when needed.

I think Lux only does 2.75° max. My Hunter is set to 3° .. Most Honeywells can not be changed. They are + or - 1°. Skytech always gets my vote. Then no wires are needed at all. I have mine over the recommend 20' distance and it still works every time.


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> A SkyTech remote T-sta will set you back around $150 (plus or minus depending on model). But they have up to a 6° total (3° each way from set point). I have one and love it.
> 
> Set it for 73° and it will go from 70° to 76°… Will reduce the # of cycles greatly. I prefer the 4°, but still use the 6° when needed.
> 
> I think Lux only does 2.75° max. My Hunter is set to 3° .. Most Honeywells can not be changed. They are + or - 1°. Skytech always gets my vote. Then no wires are needed at all. I have mine over the recommend 20' distance and it still works every time.


  Ugh on that price.  Trying to keep my expenses down for the initial season.  A friend of mine has a regency and he keeps his running on low just on and then when it's where he wants it to be he turns it off then turns it back on again when he needs it.  I work from home so I could control it myself.  So I'm the swing.  I have a cape about 1500 sq ft so it will run for a decent cycle whether by thermostat or myself.  Any other suggestions?  You all have been great!


----------



## saladdin (Oct 24, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> How do you like your cab50? Mine comes in this week. Pellets stacked and ready to go. I just want to heat the house then control it myself. I've heard that having it cycle on and off is not good for the stove or any stove for that matter. Even with a bigger swing thermostat.


 

These are made to cycle. People here are just being cautious about equipment. Things do wear out.

With my house setup, it may cycle only a handful of times. I just bought this for a new 'stat and I should have it in my friday.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C0G4O8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## saladdin (Oct 24, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Now I know the Cab50 has the same components made by quadrafire. Will this be ok to cycle? What is the best reasonably priced thermostat that has a 4 degree swing?


 
For 40 you can get 2.25 swing with this.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C0G4O8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## saladdin (Oct 24, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Do you have yours cycling and how often?


 

The thermostat is there for a reason, not just as an on/off button. During the cold times I set it and let the 'stat work.

With my house setup, during the colder times maybe a handful of times a day.


----------



## saladdin (Oct 24, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Also do you see a difference in your electric bill with cycling versus no cycling (24/7)?


 

No. These things run very little electricity to begin with.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 24, 2012)

The Cab-50 is an awesome unit.  I installed one yesterday and putting one in today.  

Eric


----------



## saladdin (Oct 24, 2012)

kinsmanstoves said:


> The Cab-50 is an awesome unit. I installed one yesterday and putting one in today.
> 
> Eric


 

When mine was installed I didn't get any info on the generic thermostat that came with it. Do you happen to have literature on the thermostat?


----------



## nikeseer (Oct 24, 2012)

saladdin said:


> For 40 you can get 2.25 swing with this.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C0G4O8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


  How far away from the stove do you have your thermostat?


----------



## slls (Oct 24, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Now I know the Cab50 has the same components made by quadrafire. Will this be ok to cycle? What is the best reasonably priced thermostat that has a 4 degree swing?


 
I use the one that came with the stove, Lux mechanical, $10 online. PSM30SA
Yes on cycle


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 25, 2012)

saladdin said:


> When mine was installed I didn't get any info on the generic thermostat that came with it. Do you happen to have literature on the thermostat?


 
It is a basic thermostat,  There is nothing more to it than hook up two wires, does not matter how.

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 14, 2012)

saladdin said:


> These are made to cycle. People here are just being cautious about equipment. Things do wear out.
> 
> With my house setup, it may cycle only a handful of times. I just bought this for a new 'stat and I should have it in my friday.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C0G4O8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


 Hi again,  I've just read a little up on this thermostat.  Just to make sure what is the swing on this one?  Reading the spec sheet looks to be up to 9.  Not sure if that is correct.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 14, 2012)

slls said:


> I use the one that came with the stove, Lux mechanical, $10 online. PSM30SA
> Yes on cycle


 Where do you have your thermostat in relation to your stove?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 14, 2012)

Swing on the Lux uints is in 0.25 increments so the 9 is actually +/- 2.25 which is fine.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Any milivolt thermostat will work. The stove you have is made by Heatilator.
> 
> There are lots of Honeywells, Lux's, Hunters, etc that will fit the bill. Also some remote options. Skytech makes a good t-stat (remote) The one thing to look for in a good unit, is a "Swing". An adjustable swing is very important with a Heatilator/Quadrafire stove.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 16, 2012)

slls said:


> I use the one that came with the stove, Lux mechanical, $10 online. PSM30SA
> Yes on cycle


 What is your anticipator set at?  Mine shuts off then doesn't start up till I turn it up to call for heat.  Drops more than 6 degrees and still doesn't turn on.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.luxproproducts.com/troubleshooting-guides/m-PSM30SA-TempReg.html


----------



## saladdin (Nov 17, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> What is your anticipator set at? Mine shuts off then doesn't start up till I turn it up to call for heat. Drops more than 6 degrees and still doesn't turn on.


 
My Lux that came with the cab50 would do worse. I swear there would be a 10 degree drop before kicking on. That's why (and wanted programmable one) I got rid of the Lux mechanical that came with my stove.


----------



## saladdin (Nov 17, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> Hi again, I've just read a little up on this thermostat. Just to make sure what is the swing on this one? Reading the spec sheet looks to be up to 9. Not sure if that is correct.


 
Up to 9 at .25 increments. I set mine originally to 9 but it made me crazy with the temp set to 70 and the actual temp 68 and the stove not coming on because it had to drop that extra .25 degree before kicking on. I moved it to 8 for my sanity. Nice even number.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 18, 2012)

saladdin said:


> I have the cab50. If you want it to run nonstop just slide it to the highest setting on thermostat. I couldn't do that, it would feel like a preview to hell.


We have managed to get it tweaked to keep the house at 71 at night and warmer during the day. I've been actingas the swing but let it run for today. Ordered a digital programmable by lux with adjustable swing on Friday. Before I got your response on the anticaptor. So far so good. I'll keep you posted on the new thermostat once installed. Thanks for the help to you and everyone ... great help and advise. How many bags have you used with your cab50 this year so far?


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 18, 2012)

saladdin said:


> Up to 9 at .25 increments. I set mine originally to 9 but it made me crazy with the temp set to 70 and the actual temp 68 and the stove not coming on because it had to drop that extra .25 degree before kicking on. I moved it to 8 for my sanity. Nice even number.


 LOL.  I hear you.  So your tstat goes on at 68 and off at 72 on number 8?  Mine has been shipped.  Waiting desperately to help conserve fuel better.  Thank you!


----------



## saladdin (Nov 19, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> LOL. I hear you. So your tstat goes on at 68 and off at 72 on number 8? Mine has been shipped. Waiting desperately to help conserve fuel better. Thank you!


 
This is what it does on 8.

Say your room is actually 70 without any heat and you set the thermostat to 70 with swing of 8 (2 degrees). When room gets to 68 the pellets start a dropping. When room gets to 72 pellets go by-by.

You'll have to find your sweet spot.

My problem with the original mechanical stat was the swing felt like 10 degrees. I would always have to slide it up to click the stove on because I was already cold and the stove handn't fired up.

Also I couldn't guarantee the house warm for when I get up (0415). Now by stat is set to come on at 0400 and I get showered and dressed in front of the stove because it is going in that 15 minutes.

It is set to 55 when my gf leaves for work so it doesn't kick on with no one there.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 19, 2012)

saladdin said:


> This is what it does on 8.
> 
> Say your room is actually 70 without any heat and you set the thermostat to 70 with swing of 8 (2 degrees). When room gets to 68 the pellets start a dropping. When room gets to 72 pellets go by-by.
> 
> ...


   Thank you.. You are a huge help!  I can't wait to get my new one.  I work from home and need to keep the house at a steady temperature but would not like to have the stove running 24/7 if I can help it to preserve my fuel.  I don't want to burn thru it too fast.  Cycling a little rather than not at all will be a big help!


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 22, 2012)

saladdin said:


> This is what it does on 8.
> 
> Say your room is actually 70 without any heat and you set the thermostat to 70 with swing of 8 (2 degrees). When room gets to 68 the pellets start a dropping. When room gets to 72 pellets go by-by.
> 
> ...


  Now I'm confused with the thermostat.  I have it set at 74.  2 degree swing.  It shut off at 74.  I also adjusted the temp and when I did this it shows temps starting in the 60's.  Confused.  This is with the lux tx1500e.  Help!  Do I need to do a reset after I connect the wires or before or it won't matter.  I don't mean to sound dumb but very overwelmed by this thermostat.  Where is yours again?  Thinking of moving mine and seeing if that will make a difference.  Uninstalled the lux tx1500e because it would not keep my stove running even at 90.  And this happened at 1230am.  Not a fun night.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2012)

Is the Swing setting at 2? 

If so, on a Lux that means .5° (1/2°). So the temp wont hardly change the room temp and its gonna cycle like MAD!!

Put the Swing adjustment to 	8 or 9. This will give you a couple degrees. Each setting is only a 1/4° 

So at 73.5° it wants to kick on and at 74.5° it wants to shut down

Quads and Heatilators need proper time to cool the thermocouple before refiring. Without enough time, the stove may see 200° and keep feeding pellets after the initial start up feed. Which leads to an overfire situation.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Is the Swing setting at 2?
> 
> If so, on a Lux that means .5° (1/2°). So the temp wont hardly change the room temp and its gonna cycle like MAD!!
> 
> ...


Nope.. The swing was set to 8.  So I expected it to start at 72 and run to 76 with a 74 setting.  It stopped at 74 and it didn't start without uping the thermostat temp.  And this was all from a cold start.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 22, 2012)

There are other settings on those stats that can fake you out.  There are settings that pertain to the type of device the stat is hooked to this tells the stat to make certain adjustments to the settings it uses internally.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 22, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> There are other settings on those stats that can fake you out. There are settings that pertain to the type of device the stat is hooked to this tells the stat to make certain adjustments to the settings it uses internally.


 I bought this one the (lux tx1500e) specifically because of the swing adjustment.  It shows the current temp.  When you press the up or down it shows temps in the 60's.  Not sure what this is about.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 22, 2012)

Does it show current temp and room temp when touched? 

Or room temp and current temp when touched? 

My Hunter only shows the Room temp. You have to go in to see what the set temp is, or to change the setpoints.


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 23, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Does it show current temp and room temp when touched?
> 
> Or room temp and current temp when touched?
> 
> My Hunter only shows the Room temp. You have to go in to see what the set temp is, or to change the setpoints.


It shows the room temp..  Push up or down errors and shows what I believe to be the set temp which is not what I set it at.  That's the 60's I mention.  Very frustrating.  I wanted this because of the big swing.  I don't want to get another one that only has a 1 degree swing.  Trying to preserve the igniter being overused.  I heard that can go fairly quickly.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 23, 2012)

First off you have to set each programmable time slot on that t-stat to some set point other than the default which is 68 IIRC (unless that is the one you want for that time period) the set point can be different for each one.  Depending upon the t-stat that can be quite a few settings.

Then the t-stat is placed in run mode.

Frequently these stats also need to know what kind of device they are controlling to prevent over or undershooting of the set point +/- swing.   I haven't downloaded the instructions for your t-stat, I'm just flying by what I remember of several t-stats in the LUX line, including my t-stat which is a LUX and the many others I've had attached to various heating systems over the decades.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 23, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> First off you have to set each programmable time slot on that t-stat to some set point other than the default which is 68 IIRC (unless that is the one you want for that time period) the set point can be different for each one.  Depending upon the t-stat that can be quite a few settings.
> 
> Then the t-stat is placed in run mode.
> 
> Frequently these stats also need to know what kind of device they are controlling to prevent over or undershooting of the set point +/- swing.   I haven't downloaded the instructions for your t-stat, I'm just flying by what I remember of several t-stats in the LUX line, including my t-stat which is a LUX and the many others I've had attached to various heating systems over the decades.



The 1500 is a programmable stat. Smokey is correct about the stat going to a set temp every so many hours. 

You must either program the stat for all days and time slots, or put it into a manual/override mode. 

(Because of the time needed for the thermocouple to cool properly/under 200°/ dont use more than a 2° setback or step up, for nighttime/sleeping or daytime/working hours. This would still give the room 2° to cool and give the stove the needed time to cool. Assuming you have a 4° swing (setting of 8 / 2° both ways).


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> The 1500 is a programmable stat. Smokey is correct about the stat going to a set temp every so many hours.
> 
> You must either program the stat for all days and time slots, or put it into a manual/override mode.
> 
> (Because of the time needed for the thermocouple to cool properly/under 200°/ dont use more than a 2° setback or step up, for nighttime/sleeping or daytime/working hours. This would still give the room 2° to cool and give the stove the needed time to cool. Assuming you have a 4° swing (setting of 8 / 2° both ways).


 Happy belated Turkey Day to all! Thank you soo much for the info. I set all the programs. Can not figure out how to override and leave it at a set temperature. I set all programs to the same temp. The temp calibration on this tstat is a total pain. It does not match any of the thermometers I have in the house in several different rooms. I have adjusted minus and postive and left it and it doesn't match. Says 77 on the thermostat and the thermometer exactly next to it says 74. I have the swing set to 8 so it goes on at 72 actually 73 I've noticed and off at 76 with a setting of 74. With that my house is usually 70-71. They way it is cycling my house ist at 68 and even in the room the stove is in it isn't reading correctly. I've noticed I can't adjust the temperature when it is off. Only in heat mode and if the temp is where it will kick on then I have to wait it out. Very annoying. Any suggestions on a basic digital thermostat that I can adjust while in an off mode or not. Will the 1 degree swing help with the cool down etc? I got this one for the 2 degree swing in either direction. I just want my house at a steady temp. It also cycles off for only 35 min and kicks back on again.  I'm unable to always get up from my job to be the swing all the time. Thank you and I'm sorry I'm being such a pain. Thank you all again.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

Skytech remote stats work well... 

I also have a Hunter that I can manually overide (Temporary or Permanent). 

There are MANY Luv owners here that should be able to help. 

Why not start a thread with your Problems? I'm sure they will get you figured out


----------



## nikeseer (Nov 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Skytech remote stats work well...
> 
> I also have a Hunter that I can manually overide (Temporary or Permanent).
> 
> ...


  I think I will.  Thank you.  You guys have been great!


----------



## DenisB (Feb 2, 2013)

saladdin said:


> I have the cab50. If you want it to run nonstop just slide it to the highest setting on thermostat. I couldn't do that, it would feel like a preview to hell.





slls said:


> Not if the stove is designed to cycle, Quads are. In dead of winter on really cold days, it will cycle maybe 20 times in 24 hr, do I worry, not one bit.



My cab50 will cycle less on cold days and with shorter periods between cycles. January has been pretty chilly with nights of -35 and -40.  Hardly any clinkers in ash pan....maybe 2 cups since it was installed 3 weeks ago. Is this normal?


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

Denis Bérubé said:


> My cab50 will cycle less on cold days and with shorter periods between cycles. January has been pretty chilly with nights of -35 and -40. Hardly any clinkers in ash pan....maybe 2 cups since it was installed 3 weeks ago. Is this normal?


Like they've said the CAB50 is meant to cycle.  I have a lux thermostat with a 2 degree swing that was reccommended to me here.  Works great!


----------



## slls (Feb 3, 2013)

Cycling saves pellets, believe me. Just don't get paranoid about the igniter, it's made to cycle.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 3, 2013)

slls said:


> Cycling saves pellets, believe me. Just don't get paranoid about the igniter, it's made to cycle.


Not worried so much about that. Just finding now my happy spot with feed and setting. Watching how she's burning now. Little dark grey soot on the right back baffle. Even though I've cleaned her out completely so I believe it's the pellets. Will do a 25 bag clean out this week.


----------



## Cab50guy (Oct 19, 2014)

Jarhead1229 said:


> Well I was looking at the nest learning stat


Did you get this working?  I would like to use a NEST as well, but I only have the 2 wires for Rh and W1.  This runs the stove but it never cuts out.  I think I might need a 'C' wire somehow.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have a Nest, but a 3m-50 hooked up to my HVAC a system.  I didn't have enough juice on my c wire. I hooked up an external transformer to run the t stat.  I believe you can do that with a Nest.  May want to do a little digging first; how much voltage you'll need and what brand people have used successfully.


----------

